# Nano Aquarium with Fluval G3?



## adamt4050 (23 Jan 2016)

Hello All,

I'm thinking of buying a Do! Aqua 25x25x25(cm) Nano aquarium for my desktop and Im just planning everything out and exploring my options - I have an unused Fluval G3 sat in my attic gathering dust, I was wondering if I would be ale to use it on my desktop setup.

Obviously its quite a large filter in comparison to the aquarium itself, so i waned know it would "work" e.g. Be safe.
Let me know your thoughts and experiences with using a large filter on a small tank.

I look forward to hearing from you.
- Adam


----------



## Julian (23 Jan 2016)

Splice the pipes and put in a tap to reduce the flow?


----------



## adamt4050 (23 Jan 2016)

Hey Julian,

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check that out


----------



## DRG93 (25 Jan 2016)

I'm not sure what the internal looks like on a G3 - I believe they are cartridges with pre-filled media? Otherwise I was going to suggest that you just pack the filter with as much media as possible - that also reduces the flow rate significantly. But I like Julian's idea of the valve, that is more than likely your best bet!


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (9 Feb 2016)

Julian said:


> Splice the pipes and put in a tap to reduce the flow?



I have found that these taps do not like being in an intermediate position and will leak if they're neither fully on nor fully off.


----------



## Dantrasy (9 Feb 2016)

i recent got a g6, havn't got it running yet. But i know the g3 has the same kind of electronic controls. I believe you can press a button and turn down the flow. job done.


----------

